# OTA Signal Problem



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

I live about 35 miles from the OTA antenna towers. I am using two antennas, one VHF and one UHF antenna running through a VHF/UHF splitter because New Orleans still has one station on VHF.

My problem is some of the UHF signals are in the 60-75% range and some in the 40-50% range. This isn't a problem except when it rains, which it does a lot, then the weaker signals break-up..

I would like to add an antenna amplifier for the weaker signals. What will happen to the stronger signals. Will they overload?

Would changing the antennas help?

Thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

A channel master 7777 preamp has inputs for VHF, inputs for UHF, and a common combined output. I use one here in the metro area with a high gain UHF and high gain VHF antenna, and pointed right at the towers, I get a little desensitization, however, all signals are good and remain solidly at or above 90%. I am approx 19 miles from the towers on the mountain, and can see them from my roof.

EDIT: The redesigned 7777 does not have the separate inputs for VHF/UHF. A combo antenna, or combiner between the antennas and preamp would be nessessary (combiner will lose you 3.5db before the amp can do anything about it). If VHF is super strong, you could always put the combiner at the TV and only use the amp on the UHF antenna.

I dont think you will have any issues with the 7777, although you might with cheaper, higher noise units.

If you decide to change antennas, look at the WInegard series of VHF-HI/UHF yagi's if all your stations are in the same general direction, and none of them are stupid enough to transmit on ch 2-6.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...r-with-Power-Supply-(CM-7777)&sku=02057207774

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...eries-TV-Antenna-(HD7696P)&c=TV Antennas&sku=


----------

